# Bow String



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im looking at re-stringing my Reflex Grizzly and was wondering what string you guys like the best. Any of you guys recommend a certain brand?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Vapor Trail. Good strings and made in MN. Support the local economy.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can i order them online. Im from Oklahoma.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just had a vapor trail put on mine. Looks to be good quality. And I'm pretty sure you can order online.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Word around the campfire has it that if I put any strings other than Matthews on my bow, it voids the lifetime warranty on the limbs. Which stinks, because apparently Winner's Choice strings have better serving that I wouldn't have to watch like a hawk.

Somebody told me Hoyts are the same way. You might want to look into warranty issues, before you make a final decision. Maybe it doesn't matter to you, but I know it's a consideration for me.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

omegax said:


> Word around the campfire has it that if I put any strings other than Matthews on my bow, it voids the lifetime warranty on the limbs. Which stinks, because apparently Winner's Choice strings have better serving that I wouldn't have to watch like a hawk.
> 
> Somebody told me Hoyts are the same way. You might want to look into warranty issues, before you make a final decision. Maybe it doesn't matter to you, but I know it's a consideration for me.


I think Parker is the same way, have to get strings directly from them. I don't need one yet but I like to have one on hand, so I guess I'll call Parker.

Whne I had my Onieda I used Zebra strings and really liked them.

huntin1


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

The Scheels in St. Cloud MN recommended Vapor Trail

[email protected]

This is the sales rep that contacted me.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea ill have to look into that warranty thing. I didnt even think about that. I looked around and i think i like the Vapor strings. Thanks for all the info guys!!!

Shawn


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

szm69 said:


> Vapor Trail. Good strings and made in MN. Support the local economy.


got the same on my bow :thumb:


----------

